# clutch tool



## backhoelover (Jun 6, 2016)

does anyone know if homelite make a clutch tool for the clutch in the pic below?


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 7, 2016)

Hmm. That one looks like time for an old socket and the grinder.
IF memory serves: I think I just pinched a rag in the vise grips, to unscrew the ones in a Ryobi.
I used the padding because I was concerned with the jaw teeth crunching notches into the shoes and having them crack from it.

I'd say be sure to smooth any edges of whatever tool you get or make, for the same reason.

I wouldn't say to do this with one of your "good" wrenches
(not what they were ever built to withstand),
but...
You may find that an open end wrench will fit when slipped in from the end.
Then use another wrench (adjustable) to turn the first one.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 7, 2016)

That's how I take them off lol crazy how people think the same


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 7, 2016)

backhoelover, You ever run across any crank seals that fit the Homelite trimmers?
or know of something from another unit, saw or blower etc (any brand)
that will fit?
I'm thinking of the Homelite trimmers (and maybe blowers) from about a dozen years or older, maybe as much as 20 yrs old.
It's a mud bog here or i'd go check the sticker on my hommie trimmer for the year on it.
I can look next trip out to the shed.

Seems like these and the Ryobi units never have seals listed for them in the IPLs.

I loose track of such thing now, but did Homelite and Ryobi get turned into one co-owned/built product?
Kind of like MTD product lines.


----------

